# Logiciels Open-Source...



## pattes (13 Décembre 2004)

J'inaugure...
Quelques logiciels que j'aime bien : Firefox : http://firefox.mozilla.org
AMSN : http://amsn.sf.net
Mercury : http://www.mercury.to/index.php?sub=Download
CacheOutX : http://www.nonamescriptware.com
Onyx : http://www.titanium.free.fr/english.html
Bon... 
Le reste se trouve sur http://www.framasoft.com


----------



## avosmac (13 Décembre 2004)

Petite précision, il s'agit surtout de slogiciels qui tourne avec X11, qui s'installent avec Fink ou qui doivent être recompilés, pas spécialement des freewares.


----------



## surchaud (18 Décembre 2004)

Merci je telecharge et je regarde ca


----------



## FjRond (19 Décembre 2004)

Firefox est effectivement excellent et sa réactivité « coiffe Safari au poteau » (Pourtant, j'aimais bien Safari, mais que de lenteur!).
   Je découvre en ce moment *Emacs v21.3.50* entre les versions carbon, X11 et Terminal. La X11 me semble la plus intéressante au point de vue réactivité, facilité de configuration (définition du fichier ~/.emacs relativement simple). Il faut la charger avec fink.
 Ce logiciel, beaucoup plus qu'un éditeur de texte, est une machine à tout faire (mail, newsgroup, web, programmation, et bien conçu dans son mode LaTeX): on pourrait presque n'avoir qu'emacs dans son ordinateur.
   Mais je ne fais que découvrir pour l'intant.
*LaTeX,* autre programme de typographie GNU d'une puissance hallucinante pour *tout* contexte éditorial - _et pas seulement scientifique_, comme on a trop souvent tendance à le dire.


----------



## Illuvatar (17 Janvier 2005)

Hello,

Tu parles de Firefox sous X11 ou sous Os X natif. Car après un test de plusieurs mois avec Safari et Firefox sous Os X, j'en ai déduit que Firefox était quasi aussi rapide que Safari mais que au niveau réactivité, le navigateur Macintosh avait encore bien de l'avance. Essaie par exemple de faire une page avec un script tout simple qui réactualise l'affichage toutes les millisecondes ou 10 millisecondes : Safari suit sans problème mais Firefox tremble au niveau de l'affichage et n'est pas assez rapide pour avoir un affichage continu. Firefox est bien peu réactif pour beaucoup de taches.
Enfin, je pense que sous X11 ca doit être different.

@+


----------



## FjRond (18 Janvier 2005)

Je parle de Firefox sous OS X. D'ailleurs, je ne savais pas qu'il existait une version X11.
 Je précise: Firefox est un peu plus lent à l'ouverture que Safari. Par contre, une fois ouvert, il est chez moi beaucoup plus rapide que Safari pour l'affichage des pages web.
  Et pourtant, j'avais réglé _WebKitInitialTimedLayoutDelay_ dans le fichier _com.apple.Safari.plist_ sur  0,25 pour gagner en rapidité.


----------



## Illuvatar (18 Janvier 2005)

Hello,

Etrange... moi je n'ai même pas reglé la baisse de temporisation sur Safari. Après tout ça n'a que peu d'importance, les deux logiciels tournent bien c'est l'essentiel. C'est peut-être aussi parce que j'ai un peu surchargé Firefox avec un peu trop de plug-ins qu'il ralentit un peu. Ca vient peut être aussi d'une difference au niveau de la config ( encore que je ne vois pas trop pourquoi ). J'utilise un PB 1,25Ghz avec 1Go RAM avec la dernière version de Panther.
Sinon, il m'avait semblé qu'avosmac avait parlé d'une version sous X11 qui gagnait justement en réactivité. C'était dans un numéro assez récent mais assez ancien aussi  .

@+


----------



## FjRond (19 Janvier 2005)

Illuvatar a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, il m'avait semblé qu'avosmac avait parlé d'une version sousX11qui gagnait justement en réactivité. C'était dans un numéroassezrécent mais assez ancien aussi  .
> @+


Si mes souvenirs sont bons, il s'agissait de la version X11de *Mozilla*, et c'est surtout de la réactivité de _Composer_ qu'AvosMac! se réjouissait, aujourd'hui dépassé par _NVU_.


----------



## Artanis (21 Janvier 2005)

J'utilise Adium, que je trouve personnellement supérieur à amsn : www.adiumx.com
et l'indispensable QuickSilver : http://www.blacktree.com/


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Janvier 2005)

Illuvatar a dit:
			
		

> C'était dans un numéro assez récent mais assez ancien aussi  .
> 
> @+



Et UNE quadrature du cercle, UNE !


----------



## honore (7 Février 2005)

J'utilise Safari et Firefox, et je trouve Firefox plus lent, mais intéressant malgré tout.. 
Ma config : PB G4-500 / 256


----------

